# Poem I wrote...



## BuckOff41570 (Nov 15, 2008)

Would love some critiques on it. 

"Forgotten Cowgirl"

Hands of leather and sun baked skin
A slender body with shirt tucked in
Jeans aged to grey...stained and torn
Boots cracked and faded...duely worn

Atop a horse she rides with grace
With years of work upon her face
Hair pulled back to show her eyes
The eternal darkness of midnight skies

She rides alone 'til time does end
So with this time she will tend
Reins in hand and rope at side
She looks no more for Him to guide

A dwindling hope that died with age
Has rekindled itself with sorrow and rage
But no one will know on her face of stone
As she rides through life all alone

But she has work to do...cattle to feed
Pastures to plant and crops to seed
No reason to dwell on what's no longer there
She's given up waiting for someone to care.


----------



## Kura (Nov 16, 2008)

Very emotional.. and a little sad..


----------



## BuckOff41570 (Nov 15, 2008)

Kura said:


> Very emotional.. and a little sad..


haha...thank you?


----------



## kickshaw (May 7, 2008)

very sad....but very good!


----------



## Flexion (Nov 28, 2008)

Aww I like it. A little sad but very good


----------



## star struck (Apr 1, 2008)

saaaad............ I like your idea, and to tell the truth, i've been wanting to write a Cowgirl poem/song, but it never fell together very well.....

great job!


----------



## Rebelappy (Dec 22, 2008)

i love it


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

That is a really good poem. Sad but good. :'')


----------



## BuckOff41570 (Nov 15, 2008)

haha thank you guys. I always find it easier to write sad poems versus happy ones.


----------



## mlkarel2010 (Jan 27, 2008)

That's an amazing poem. Thought about entering it in any contests?


----------



## BuckOff41570 (Nov 15, 2008)

mlkarel2010 said:


> That's an amazing poem. Thought about entering it in any contests?


I wouldnt know where to start to enter it in anything. I dunno...maybe.

Thank you guys!


----------



## mlkarel2010 (Jan 27, 2008)

sometimes they hand fliers out at my school. if i see one i'll let you know


----------



## BuckOff41570 (Nov 15, 2008)

thank you


----------

